# USB-Kabel am Monitorkabel? oO



## Falky (29. März 2004)

Hi,
An Kabel von Monitor zur Grafikkarte ist bei mir ein USB-Kabel befestigt.
In der Anleitung konnte ich dazu nix finden :|
Wtf wofür ist das gut?

Danke und Tschö


----------



## aquasonic (29. März 2004)

Ich denke nicht dass das eine bestimmte Funktion hat. Probier es doch mal aus, evt. kannst du es als ganz normaler USB Anschluss brauchen?!


----------



## Tim C. (29. März 2004)

Dann hat dein Monitor bestimmt irgendwo einen eingebauten USB Hub. Somit holt man sich die USB Anschlüsse auf den Tisch und muss nicht immer unter den Tisch kriechen.


----------



## fluessig (29. März 2004)

Der Monitor muss nicht unbedingt als Hub fungieren. Bei mir kann ich per Software alle Einstellungen am Monitor vornehmen, wenn das USB Kabel eingesteckt ist. So kann ich mit der Maus den Degauss ausführen, die Auflösung an den Monitor anpassen, usw. 
Ist schon praktisch, weil die Oberfläche wesentlich schöner und zugänglicher ist als das OSD.


----------



## Tim C. (29. März 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von fluessig _
> *Der Monitor muss nicht unbedingt als Hub fungieren. Bei mir kann ich per Software alle Einstellungen am Monitor vornehmen, wenn das USB Kabel eingesteckt ist. So kann ich mit der Maus den Degauss ausführen, die Auflösung an den Monitor anpassen, usw.
> Ist schon praktisch, weil die Oberfläche wesentlich schöner und zugänglicher ist als das OSD. *


Achso, sowas kannte ich noch gar nicht.


----------

